# Pierce Arrow at auction 10/5 Gloucester, MA



## 66TigerCat (Oct 2, 2019)

https://boston.craigslist.org/nos/atd/d/gloucester-10-5-public-auction-watches/6988489851.html




Lots of other cool stuff there as well.....


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 2, 2019)

Not a "Pierce Arrow"--just "Pierce" V/r Shawn


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 2, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Not a "Pierce Arrow"--just "Pierce" V/r Shawn




I have seen a TOC era factory bicycle photo, with a Pierce Arrow sign. I’m trying to locate it. Possibly the bicycle factory had an extra Pierce Arrow sign and was advertising the automobile?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pierce-Arrow_Motor_Car_Company


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 2, 2019)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> I have seen a TOC era factory bicycle photo, with a Pierce Arrow sign. I’m trying to locate it. Possibly the bicycle factory had an extra Pierce Arrow sign and was advertising the automobile?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pierce-Arrow_Motor_Car_Company




That very well could be but I have yet to see a bicycle that had the word "Arrow" on it nor any factory bicycle literature referring to the bikes as an "Arrow. V/r Shawn


----------



## Dweber (Oct 3, 2019)

Here ya go!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 3, 2019)

Dweber said:


> Here ya go!
> View attachment 1073292




That is the photo I was suggesting...


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 4, 2019)

That's interesting but not a factory photo. That is simply an owner who made a sign that is inaccurate. V/r Shawn


----------



## Dweber (Oct 4, 2019)

Would love to know the story of the little bike. I have the identical bike in my collection. I believe it dates around 1901.


----------



## highship (Oct 5, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> That's interesting but not a factory photo. That is simply an owner who made a sign that is inaccurate. V/r Shawn



How do you know that?


----------



## Dweber (Oct 5, 2019)

Enjoy it for what it is worth! We take  things too serious!


----------



## highship (Oct 6, 2019)

highship said:


> How do you know that?



@Freqman1


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 6, 2019)

highship said:


> @Freqman1



This looks to be from a newspaper article. Not indicitive of factory literature.


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 8, 2019)

Silly George Pierce, didn't even know his own companies name.

For some reason he always referred to it as Pierce Cycles, Pierce Bicycles.

If you notice, the arrow is symbolic of piercing the name, Pierce.


----------



## jrapoza (Oct 9, 2019)

No word arrow here.  Funny, everyone reads it as Pierce Arrow.


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Oct 16, 2019)

The question has been answered 
https://newyork.craigslist.org/que/bik/d/hollis-old-pierce-arrow-bicycle/6999684152.html



LOL


----------



## Blue Streak (Oct 17, 2019)

1899 Pierce Model 121:


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 17, 2019)

The Pierce model 121 was sold as a light roadster / road racer.   as was the 120 and 122.

The 121 designates a 21" frame.

The one at auction is a very nice bicycle

Still a Pierce, never an Arrow.


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 17, 2019)

jrapoza said:


> No word arrow here.  Funny, everyone reads it as Pierce Arrow.
> 
> View attachment 1075938
> 
> ...





Is this the bicycle from the auction?

If so, did you get it?


----------



## Blue Streak (Oct 17, 2019)

It is on eBay. Item number 333361114840.


----------

